# Port A Offshore



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Wanting to find a few guys that would available on weekends from now till sept/oct. I will be off from 7/15 to 7/22 so weekdays in there im lookin to get out as well. I run a Wellcraft Scarab Sport 29 CC. Twin yamaha 250s. Usually troll and drop for grouper, AJ, ect. 40-70 miles depending on weather and sometimes short trips for kings. Josh 2103341265 text is best. Not into drugs, dont mind smoking, or light drinking. Ill drink once boat is loaded. I dont drink on the water. Dont mind crew having a couple though if you have to. All i ask is help with,gas,ice,and cleaning.


----------

